# Tingeling-/numb-sides from GH whule sauna, correlation or coincidence?



## Oysti (Feb 24, 2020)

This might be a silly question.. or not, I guess I'll find that out 

I've been taking GH for some weeks now, last few weeks 5iu eod. (Generic).
Haven't really had any sides until now, other than some bloat at first.


But today while taking sauna for the first time since starting GH, 5 mins in my feet and forearms went numb and my fingers started tingeling(wich they still do 1hr30mins later).

Is there a correlation between the sides and taking sauna in some weird way?

2 other factors are that I'm quite exhausted after a rough 24hr work-shift, burning ~7k cals according to my FitBit, and I had a beer in the sauna.

Any thoughts?
Is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 24, 2020)

Oysti said:


> This might be a silly question.. or not, I guess I'll find that out
> 
> I've been taking GH for some weeks now, last few weeks 5iu eod. (Generic).
> Haven't really had any sides until now, other than some bloat at first.
> ...



hi there my Scandanavian friend. 
going to start out and say that there are well experienced vets here that will probably chime in... but I wanted to sound off on some red flags for me. 

7K in a 24 hour period is insane, but I get it if you’re doing physical work. What’s your water intake like? I’m thinking that number of calories burned + taking a beer into the sauna when your body is already in a condition of exhaustion... is fairly dangerous. Please be careful. 

second - tingling - sort of like what happens with carpal tunnel - is a well demonstrated side with GH and has to do with water retention. 

the GH + Exhaustion + potential dehydration + sauna + beer is a very frightening scenario for me to imagine.


----------



## Oysti (Feb 24, 2020)

In hindsight that makes alot of sense. Thinking of it my waterintake were extremely low. Easy to forget during a shift like that.

It's the end of a 5-week fishing-trip at sea, been saving that one beer the whole trip 
And my body felt trashed after that shift, so wanted to "loosen" up a bit in the sauna.

I'm aware the tingeling is a known side effect from GH, I just haven't had the sides yet so thought it was a bit strange getting them just all of a sudden while in the sauna.
I've actually been wondering if my GH could be degraded, due to not getting sides as I f*cked up and put it in the freezer for a week when I first recieved it...

I waited out the tingeling/numbing for like 5 mins in the sauna before stepping out, as it only got worse. After some time out of the sauna it declined and went away. 

Sent fra min SM-N970F via Tapatalk


----------

